# Citizenship help



## Boris JVC (Jun 30, 2016)

The Consulate has not been much help.

My father who has advanced form of dementia was born in Trieste but I was born in Canada where I currently reside. Under Italian law, I am still eligible for Italian citizenship, as are my children. However, there is a mess of documents, as he was born under the fascist regime and not all his identification papers line up. Furthermore, he has lost the ability to speak Italian and I never learnt as we part of the Slovene minority. Can anyone recommend to help me wade through the bureaucracy to obtain Italian citizenship?


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Boris, we are using an attorney in Bologna by the name of Luigi Paiano for my wife's citizenship. He's very helpful and has been very successful. Just Google him.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello Boris,

Italian Consulates nowadays are critically understaffed and severely overworked in all sectors. Plus, in countries with a huge Italian community like Canada they have to focus their priorities toward those who already hold Italian citizenship.

You should start gathering documents from the City of Trieste, starting with your father's extract of birth (estratto di nascita).

You should enlist the help of somebody fluent in Italian and send a letter to the following address:

Comune di Trieste
Servizi Demografici - Stato Civile
Palazzo Anagrafe, Passo Costanzi 2
34121 TRIESTE
Italy

In the letter your should make clear that you need your father's "Estratto di nascita" in order to get your Italian citizenship recognized, and state clearly your father's date of birth. Send it by registered mail, and put some IRCs (International Reply Coupons) in it, if they're available in post offices in Canada.

Once you have that document, everything else should be easy assuming that your father got married in Canada and naturalized himself as Canadian citizen after your birth date (otherwise you would NOT be eligible to obtain Italian citizenship by descent).


----------

